

Ask HN: Where can I find studies that link office plants to productivity - flashcurd

As part of a cost cutting measure at my workplace we've just had all the office greenery removed. In it's place we've got nothing but drab grey walls to look at.<p>If anyone knows of any papers that have been written that link office greenery to increased productivity could you post them in the comments.  This way I might have an argument to take to the Higher-Ups about getting the greenery reinstated. Thanks
======
mryan
I found an article [1] which cites "The Effect of Live Plants and Window Views
of Green Spaces on Employee Perceptions of Job Satisfaction" [2], by googling
for "study shows plants office"... I was sure I would find a PR fluff piece
with those terms!

See also [3]

[1] [http://www.thedailygreen.com/green-homes/eco-
friendly/plants...](http://www.thedailygreen.com/green-homes/eco-
friendly/plants-office-environments-460520) [2]
[http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/cgi/content/abstract/43/...](http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/cgi/content/abstract/43/1/183)
[3] <http://www.plantcultureinc.com/whyGreen.html>

------
hoop
This disturbs me. In spite being an avid gardener, I really can't see how
watering a couple of plants actually costs any money (or how removing them
saves any). With that being said, I too would like to see these studies

~~~
marklabedz
The contracts that most offices have with professional "gardeners" cost
significantly more money than you may expect. If only hoop's office management
would have realized that some people may be willing to take on some of the
maintenance.

EDIT: Here's a presentation through the Green Building Council of Australia
that highlights the benefits of indoor environments on productivity. Note
however, it is sponsored by a company that offers the previously mentioned
contracts.

(PDF)
[http://www.gbca.org.au/uploads/70/2886/Meet%20the%20Stars-%2...](http://www.gbca.org.au/uploads/70/2886/Meet%20the%20Stars-%20People%20Plants%20Productivity%2014%20April%202010.pdf)

Here is a study published in the American Society for Horticultural Sciences'
HortScience journal:
[http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/cgi/content/full/43/1/18...](http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/cgi/content/full/43/1/183)

~~~
hoop
Thank you!

------
triviatise
Maybe have everyone sign up to water and care for the plants, then petition
your boss and explain how you are solving the problem. Things like this show
leadership so have side benefits as well.

giving a study which shows how the boss is wrong is probably not going to be
that effective. A solution on the other hand is great. Also, try not to make
it us vs. them

------
staunch
There are probably more plants in most prisons than your office. Something to
think about.

------
jonathanwallace
Are you not allowed to bring your own plants in and care for them?

~~~
flashcurd
Yes I would be allowed but quite a few people want them back so I'd rather try
and solve the problem for the entire office rather than just for myself.

------
revorad
Time for a new job!

